# Stardust Charter



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I would appreciate feedback from anyone who would have chartered with them.
looking to buy a boat and put in their fleet.

Thanks
Herve


----------



## Telemachus (Apr 30, 2001)

We chartered a Stardust Beneteau 50 (through Cosmos) in Corsica in June this year. The boat was absolutely first class and the base crew highly professional. Highly recommended.


----------

